# So the banding is back??



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

EOS R image quality

Normally I wouldn’t care too much about this, but I saw banding happen very early with the files Jared had for download previously and to see it now also, and not in a structured pattern has me a bit concerned.

I loved my 1dx, but IQ wise the upgrade to the 1dx2 was massive, and I was going to get the EOS R to replace my 1dx2, for many reasons, but seeing this makes me not want it at all....

I’ll probably get shot for posting this, but hey, it’s a concern to me... and to those who are just going to say “expose properly” I know how to do that already. I saw banding in the shots Jared had and it just felt like I hit the limit of the file much earlier than the 1dx2 files...


----------



## MayaTlab (Sep 18, 2018)

It's always been there in the 5DIV sensor :
https://www.dpreview.com/sample-galleries/9485291827/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-sample-gallery/9400200081
But always at a low enough point that noise would ruin an image before banding would anyway. 
I wouldn't be much concerned about the R's banding at low ISO as, even if it may be higher than the 5DIV, it's still only visible when the image looks rubbish anyway because of excessive noise. 
I would be slightly more concerned about banding at higher ISOs as it seems to appear with much smaller pushes. Jared Polin's shot at ISO 10000 already exhibits a mild case of banding with a one stop push.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 18, 2018)

I found this on a certain other site this morning

It seems they agree with you - better image quality than 5DIV but more banding (after recovering about 5 and a half stops) but may be a processing issue.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I found this on a certain other site this morning
> 
> It seems they agree with you - better image quality than 5DIV but more banding (after recovering about 5 and a half stops) but may be a processing issue.


It’s the same video I linked to at the top

I wish I could try the camera first and see if this matters to me or not, but I must admit that I wished it just wasn’t there and that they had made some advances instead...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> It’s the same video I linked to at the top
> 
> I wish I could try the camera first and see if this matters to me or not, but I must admit that I wished it just wasn’t there and that they had made some advances instead...



D'oh - I didn't realise it was a link. I need another coffee.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> D'oh - I didn't realise it was a link. I need another coffee.


Haha, no worries ! I didn’t know how to have a preview/screenshot of the video like you did so it wasn’t that easy to notice


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> .I’ll probably get shot for posting this, but hey, it’s a concern to me...





Mikehit said:


> It seems they agree with you - better image quality than 5DIV but more banding (after recovering about 5 and a half stops) but may be a processing issue.


I get that there are people for whom having a clean image after a 4+ stop push is a concern. What I don't get is why anyone who feels that way would be shooting Canon. It's like Charlie Brown hoping Lucy will hold that football steady...


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I get that there are people for whom having a clean image after a 4+ stop push is a concern. What I don't get is why anyone who feels that way would be shooting Canon. It's like Charlie Brown hoping Lucy will hold that football steady...



For the record I have never had any issue with this shooting the 1dx2, and only minor issues with the 1dx.

For me it’s not really about fixing exposure, but everything I do in raw conversion brings me further to this issue. Bumping saturation, using CC profiles, tone curves, slight evening out the exposure etc. If it was only an issue when bumping exposure 3-5 stops this wouldn’t matter at all, I always ETTR and usually either pull down exposure or most of the time don’t touch it at all.

What I’m saying is that why did they go backwards when they had solved this issue? If they just made it the same as the 5d4/1dx2 I wouldn’t even mentioned it...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> What I’m saying is that why did they go backwards when they had solved this issue? If they just made it the same as the 5d4/1dx2 I wouldn’t even mentioned it...


Well, you know how they say every cloud has a silver lining? Lots of people are saying they just reused the sensor from the 5DIV...but apparently not. OK, maybe not silver but rather a poorly polished tin lining.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2018)

In my experience the 5D MkIV is not as impervious to banding as the 1DX MkII, the 1DX MkII is far and away the best sensor Canon make for resisting banding (there is none even with 5 stop lifts with additional shadow lifts, though plenty of color noise), but the 5D MkIV, so by assumption* the R, is better than the 1DX MkI was.

But yes, this comes with the proviso that inducing banding takes pretty dramatic shadow/exposure lifting in the order of an unusable/low quality exposure anyway.

* Yes we all know assumption is the mother of all ----up's.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

I wanna say thank you all for answering politely regarding this, I think I’m still buying and hopefully won’t see any issues. Every time I try to lift shadows I don’t like it, I then grab the slider look only at the picture and drag it back and forth until it looks good, and it’s ALWAYS on the minus side, darker than shot


----------



## ykn123 (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I wanna say thank you all for answering politely regarding this, I think I’m still buying and hopefully won’t see any issues. Every time I try to lift shadows I don’t like it, I then grab the slider look only at the picture and drag it back and forth until it looks good, and it’s ALWAYS on the minus side, darker than shot


what strike's me is that you wrote you want to replace the 1DX II with an R model - that sounds odd to me as you will miss the frames per second (and the joystick ;-) ) - regardless of the banding "issue".


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2018)

I pushed very hard my 5D4 to see banding at low ISO. But I had NEVER this issue in the real shots. Also I did not have banding at high iso shots (at least the ones I shot) up to ISO 20000 (FYI I was shooting at 1/40sec at f/1.4 with 85mm 1.4L IS: A young child was drinking milk in a room with light turned off and his mother just turned the light on in a nearby room for me to focus on the eye). The result had a lot of noise but it was properly exposed and after two denoising programs and a scale down the result - almost noise free - pleased the mother extremely (and she is a photographer). So a 5D4 is more than capable at least for my own needs. I wouldn't replace it for a camera with a sensor which obviously is not better (similar maybe but definitely not better).


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I wanna say thank you all for answering politely regarding this, I think I’m still buying and hopefully won’t see any issues. Every time I try to lift shadows I don’t like it, I then grab the slider look only at the picture and drag it back and forth until it looks good, and it’s ALWAYS on the minus side, darker than shot


It is obviously your decision but selling your 1DxMkII and getting an EOS R seems like downgrading to me. A severe one!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

ykn123 said:


> what strike's me is that you wrote you want to replace the 1DX II with an R model - that sounds odd to me as you will miss the frames per second (and the joystick ;-) ) - regardless of the banding "issue".


The thing is that I, due to health reasons, can’t carry the weight for more than 30-60 minutes ...

And I own and use the 35 L II and the 85 L IS, and the 85 is what I have both for all the portrait and other stuff that it’s great for, but also what I have to shoot my sons soccer games etc, and the 85 is like holding down the brake pedal on a Ferrari, it won’t focus well/fast enough. I used to own the 200 f2 and soccer with 1dx2 and 200 was pretty much flawless at f2.0, but the 85 holds the camera back. And since I’m happy with the lens and won’t be selling it or buying a new sport-type-lens, I see no point in having the 1dx2 AF monster, and with the R, if I get those 5 fps in focus, that’s better than I’m getting now


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> The thing is that I, due to health reasons, can’t carry the weight for more than 30-60 minutes ...
> 
> And I own and use the 35 L II and the 85 L IS, and the 85 is what I have both for all the portrait and other stuff that it’s great for, but also what I have to shoot my sons soccer games etc, and the 85 is like holding down the brake pedal on a Ferrari, it won’t focus well/fast enough. I used to own the 200 f2 and soccer with 1dx2 and 200 was pretty much flawless at f2.0, but the 85 holds the camera back. And since I’m happy with the lens and won’t be selling it or buying a new sport-type-lens, I see no point in having the 1dx2 AF monster, and with the R, if I get those 5 fps in focus, that’s better than I’m getting now


It gets down to 3fps if you set it to focus priority.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

tron said:


> It gets down to 3fps if you set it to focus priority.


I thought it was with the “continuous AF” it dropped to three and 5 in normal servo AF?


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I thought it was with the “continuous AF” it dropped to three and 5 in normal servo AF?


I think it has to do with whether we give priority to shooting or to focus in AI-Servo mode. At least these are the two selections in the rest of the Canon DSLRs...


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2018)

But you can find online the Canon R manual and download it to check for yourself.


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2018)

How about testing focus with the 135 f/2L (with the 1DxII) ? It is cheaper and lighter than a 70-200 2.8L IS II


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

tron said:


> How about testing focus with the 135 f/2L (with the 1DxII) ? It is cheaper and lighter than a 70-200 2.8L IS II


Yeah, I've had that many times, it just isn't what I want. It's most of the time worse than the 85, a full stop slower, not weather sealed, no IS etc 

Here's what I found in the manual, I've read it through before, that's why I was puzzled by the 3 fps,

"With Servo AF shooting:
When [AF operation] is set to [Servo AF], the continuous 
shooting speed of max. approx. 5.0 shots/sec. will be given priority."


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, I've had that many times, it just isn't what I want. It's most of the time worse than the 85, a full stop slower, not weather sealed, no IS etc
> 
> Here's what I found in the manual, I've read it through before, that's why I was puzzled by the 3 fps,
> 
> ...


Right, it says shooting speed given priority, you get 5 FPS. If you set to focus priority, it drops to 3 FPS.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Right, it says shooting speed given priority, you get 5 FPS. If you set to focus priority, it drops to 3 FPS.


I can't find that info anywhere... But if it's correct then, wow, they should be smacked in the face for talking about 8 fps, that's like the d5 with it's 3 million ISO....


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

As far as I can see the EOS R lacks that priority between focus and release. It seems only available in One Shot, which makes it true that Servo is 5 fps, and continous AF, all the time ON, is when it drops to 3 fps...


----------



## SaP34US (Sep 18, 2018)

It has to be done with a jpg or DNG since there is NO RAW support yet for the EOS R.
So were other photos used from the 5D4 or the Sony's were RAW?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

SaP34US said:


> It has to be done with a jpg or DNA since there is NO RAW support yet for the EOS R.
> So were other photos used from the 5D4 or the Sony's were RAW?


Canon has raw support through the DPP software... Not sure if Tony used that or DNG converted..


----------



## SaP34US (Sep 18, 2018)

Did Tony use DPP or Lightroom?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

SaP34US said:


> Did Tony use DPP or Lightroom?


Lightroom, so probably DNG converted...


----------



## ethanz (Sep 18, 2018)

Hopefully this adds to the discussion and helps you Viggo.

I have and love the 1dx2. Pushing shadows and exposure is great. I recently borrowed the 5d4 from CPS. When making adjustments with exposure and shadows I noticed noise sooner than I would have with the 1dx2. I was surprised by that. I had thought and heard it was the opposite, but I guess not. I did hear the R was very good in the noise department at high iso, at least with proper exposure, from the camera. Maybe you'll have to wait and test/rent one first.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Hopefully this adds to the discussion and helps you Viggo.
> 
> I have and love the 1dx2. Pushing shadows and exposure is great. I recently borrowed the 5d4 from CPS. When making adjustments with exposure and shadows I noticed noise sooner than I would have with the 1dx2. I was surprised by that. I had thought and heard it was the opposite, but I guess not. I did hear the R was very good in the noise department at high iso, at least with proper exposure, from the camera. Maybe you'll have to wait and test/rent one first.


Thanks for chiming in

I think I can be happy with it if it really needs a 3-5 stop push to make it visible, but large green banding shouldn’t really be an issue anymore, and I still haven’t been able to confirm what does 3 fps and when it’s 5 fps, sadly if it shows banding too fast and too much and can only do 3 fps, it’s not for me... and a better version I can’t afford when I’m getting the RF 50 along with it... bummer...


----------



## fentiger (Sep 18, 2018)

On the bright side Viggo, at least they have pissed on your dreams before the fire burns too bright!!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

fentiger said:


> On the bright side Viggo, at least they have pissed on your dreams before the fire burns too bright!!


LOL, indeed, there is that


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Lightroom, so probably DNG converted...


I believe we've been down this road before with newly-released Canon cameras at DPR...


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I believe we've been down this road before with newly-released Canon cameras at DPR...


That might have flown past me, what’s the deal with that? They do a crappy convertion and blame Canon for world hunger and everything else?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 18, 2018)

Viggo said:


> That might have flown past me, what’s the deal with that? They do a crappy convertion and blame Canon for world hunger and everything else?


Beta versions of Lightroom doing suboptimal RAW/DNG conversion for new cameras.


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> EOS R image quality
> 
> Normally I wouldn’t care too much about this, but I saw banding happen very early with the files Jared had for download previously and to see it now also, and not in a structured pattern has me a bit concerned.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you need a 1Dx2.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

Refurb7 said:


> It sounds like you need a 1Dx2.


Haha, perhaps if I was using a 70-200 instead of the 85, but thinking I’m going to replace the 85 with the RF 50


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 19, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> What I don't get is why anyone who feels that way would be shooting Canon.


Or Nikon, for that matter - their Toshiba-sensor bodies are the worst I've ever ever seen for banding.


----------



## MayaTlab (Sep 19, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Or Nikon, for that matter - their Toshiba-sensor bodies are the worst I've ever ever seen for banding.



They don't use such sensors anymore. If one was concerned about doing massive pushes with no banding, I don't see why Nikon wouldn't be on the list. Now that their latest cameras behave with very good grey linearity (ie, colours stay accurate - which IMO is just as important as noise when pushing files), in most softwares, I would very much recommend it in fact.



neuroanatomist said:


> Beta versions of Lightroom doing suboptimal RAW/DNG conversion for new cameras.



Adobe has frequently put out rubbish profiles for cameras, but I don't think that there's a single case where banding behaviour was affected by Lightroom's support being in the beta phase, or by using DPP vs Lightroom vs Capture One vs etc. 

The photo below comes from the file I linked above, from the 5DIV - so very much not in a beta phase - pushed in DPP, LR and C1. The banding pattern is the same regardless of the software.




All that said I wouldn't worry that much about low ISO banding with the R unless you're routinely pushing files by more than 2-3 stops. 
I would worry a little bit more about what you can see at high ISOs as this should be within the "ISOless" range of the camera, where it makes sense to underexpose by using lower ISO values, to preserve highlights, and push in post, with supposedly no penalty to noise quantity. If Jared Polin's 10 000 ISO shot is any indication, the R may exhibit mild banding with much smaller pushes in some situations. 



Viggo said:


> banding shouldn’t really be an issue anymore



Sadly it still is . I've had various problems with banding, even recently. I had to have my 6D exchanged after a botched repair because the sensor had started to exhibit very noticeable vertical banding. Apparently there's a software calibration step required at the factory / during repairs to eliminate banding related to the ADC design of this camera and mine could no longer be calibrated for some reason. The replacement still has one vertical band 1/3 through the frame . 

Canon isn't an exception. As Keith_Reeder wrote, some Nikon cameras, for example, had horrible banding (D7100 comes to mind). My Ex Fuji X100 (the first one) had a noticeable banding problem as well.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 19, 2018)

MayaTlab said:


> They don't use such sensors anymore.



Yep, I'm well aware of that. I was simply making the conversational point that:


> Canon isn't an exception. As Keith_Reeder wrote, some Nikon cameras, for example, had horrible banding (D7100 comes to mind)


I'll also add my usual two penn'orth at this point: if you're getting banding, _try a different converter. _There's more to life than ACR/Lr, DPP and Capture One.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

I guess since I saw that great upgrade in IQ from 1dx to 1dx2 I just assumed they finally got it.

I’m spoiled with the 1dx2, no question. But if this is a POTENTIAL issue with a lot of other cameras and no one seem to be very much bothered with it, I’m sure I can also use it without running into issues. 

I never expose for highlights, and never push in post, ever. So I guess my old ETTR habit still comes in handy though, haha

What draws me to the R is the size/weight, that RF 50, and that AF system. Some people never use edge AF, but for me, using the edges and negative space etc in weird and different compositions is what I really enjoy, I’m not a centerpoint only shooter to say the least. Thanks again guys!


----------



## MayaTlab (Sep 19, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> if you're getting banding, _try a different converter. _There's more to life than ACR/Lr, DPP and Capture One.



Which one would you go for ? 

When I had a 5DIII I used Dfine to remove it - but it didn't come for free (besides the PITA that it was to add another step in PP). Any object / subject containing details horizontally aligned with the sensor would be affected by the de-banding process. 

I don't think that camera manufacturers can ask most photographers to use a specific software when a large majority use Adobe's products, for example. At some point they have to successfully contain banding in camera.


----------



## MayaTlab (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> if this is a POTENTIAL issue with* a lot *of other cameras



In 2018 most cameras handle it well. I don't think that there's any Fuji camera beyond the original X100 that exhibited noticeable banding patterns. Same goes for currently sold Nikon cameras, most recent Sony, etc. 
When I wrote "Canon isn't an exception", I probably should have used the past tense, as reports of significant banding elsewhere are increasingly rare. Besides it's rather the 5DIV / R that may be the exception, rather than Canon as a whole - your 1DXII being an example of a Canon camera with banding decently under control .


----------



## jd7 (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> As far as I can see the EOS R lacks that priority between focus and release. It seems only available in One Shot, which makes it true that Servo is 5 fps, and continous AF, all the time ON, is when it drops to 3 fps...


If I am reading the EOS R manual correctly, I think it works this way:

Servo AF and high speed continuous shooting mode (H) selected -> AF tracking is active and the camera operates in release priority mode -> you get 5 fps

Servo AF and low speed continuous shooting mode selected -> AF tracking is active and the camera operates in focus priority mode -> you get 3 fps

Servo AF and single shot mode selected -> AF tracks until you take the shot, and I'm guessing the camera is in focus priority mode -> umm, you only get one shot!

One Shot AF and high speed continuous shooting mode (H) selected -> AF locks at initial focus distance -> you get 8 fps

EDIT - maybe delete the line about Servo AF and single shot mode selected, I think. Can you select that combination, or does single shot mode necessarily mean you are in One Shot AF? I don't think you can select that combination.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

jd7 said:


> If I am reading the EOS R manual correctly, I think it works this way:
> 
> Servo AF and high speed continuous shooting mode (H) selected -> AF tracking is active and the camera operates in release priority mode -> you get 5 fps
> 
> ...


Is that a quote from the manual or how you interpret it?

I have H and L for bursts in my current body, and nothing is different but the fps, so I don’t necessarily assume that focusing is different between H and L, and I couldn’t verify this in the manual. How can this be so hard to find out? Lol....

Another thing is that the manual states that you absolutely can not take a picture if the focusing point is orange, that being not in focus. It actually says it has to be blue and focused in servo in order to release the shutter, and nothing about conditions or other options... that to me means that there is no focus and/or release priority.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Is that a quote from the manual or how you interpret it?
> 
> I have H and L for bursts in my current body, and nothing is different but the fps, so I don’t necessarily assume that focusing is different between H and L, and I couldn’t verify this in the manual. How can this be so hard to find out? Lol....
> 
> Another thing is that the manual states that you absolutely can not take a picture if the focusing point is orange, that being not in focus. It actually says it has to be blue and focused in servo in order to release the shutter, and nothing about conditions or other options... that to me means that there is no focus and/or release priority.


It's my interpretation of the manual.

Have a look at pages 144 and 145 of the manual. In particular:

first dot point on p145 refers to what you get if you are using servo AF with high-speed continuous shooting -> it says 5 fps and seems to refer to the camera using release priority mode

third dot point on p145 refers to what you get if you are using servo AF with low-speed continuous shooting -> it says 3 fps and seems to refer to the camera using focus (ie subject tracking) priority mode

PS - you will see I've edited my earlier email to delete something I think I got wrong


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

jd7 said:


> It's my interpretation of the manual.
> 
> Have a look at pages 144 and 145 of the manual. In particular:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read those pages also, I just saw it differently I guess. Based on the fact I can’t find the option to either have priority in focus or release like in my 1-series.. perhaps L is in fact focus priority and H is release priority? I don’t know..


----------



## jd7 (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, I read those pages also, I just saw it differently I guess. Based on the fact I can’t find the option to either have priority in focus or release like in my 1-series.. perhaps L is in fact focus priority and H is release priority? I don’t know..


That is my reading of it - there is no specific setting to choose between release priority and focus priority, but high-speed continuous means you get release priority and low-speed continuous means you get focus priority. I could be wrong, but so far I cannot think how else to read pages 144 and 145.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

jd7 said:


> That is my reading of it - there is no specific setting to choose between release priority and focus priority, but high-speed continuous means you get release priority and low-speed continuous means you get focus priority. I could be wrong, but so far I cannot think how else to read pages 144 and 145.


Thanks! Yeah, that could be the case. That truly would suck though, and I must admit, pretty horrible effort, even for a lower end FF body in 2018... 5 I can live with, but 3 is a dealbreaker I think...

And this begs the question; what’s the hitrate in Release Priority with this body? I have to say, I don’t really notice a difference between release and focus priority in the 1dx2...


----------



## fentiger (Sep 19, 2018)

Don't think we should be comparing the AF between the 1DX2 and the EOSR, due to the fact the DX2 has 3 processors with one dedicated to AF
the single processor has a awful lot of data to process.
Im hopeful when Canon do produce a 1DX2 type mirrorless it will be better than the 1DX2, also size should not be the issue here, but as a native R mount. If Canon are working on one i would expect a prototype out next summer/fall, with a release due out late spring 2020 in time for the olympics 
that are due to be held in Tokyo, for that reason alone i think its imperative they do so.


----------



## tron (Sep 19, 2018)

Or they can introduce 1DxMkIII


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

fentiger said:


> Don't think we should be comparing the AF between the 1DX2 and the EOSR, due to the fact the DX2 has 3 processors with one dedicated to AF
> the single processor has a awful lot of data to process.
> Im hopeful when Canon do produce a 1DX2 type mirrorless it will be better than the 1DX2, also size should not be the issue here, but as a native R mount. If Canon are working on one i would expect a prototype out next summer/fall, with a release due out late spring 2020 in time for the olympics
> that are due to be held in Tokyo, for that reason alone i think its imperative they do so.


I’m not comparing the two... And as stated couple of times earlier, it’s the 85 that holds the 1dx2 back, that’s why I think it won’t be the biggest difference in AF performance. And a 30mp AE/AF sensor can do some stuff too ...


----------



## tron (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I’m not comparing the two... And as stated couple of times earlier, it’s the 85 that holds the 1dx2 back, that’s why I think it won’t be the biggest difference in AF performance. And a 30mp AE/AF sensor can do some stuff too ...


But you will either use the 85mm with the converter again or you will use the 50 1.2 and in both cases you do not know if you will see improvement in (follow subject) focusing.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

tron said:


> But you will either use the 85mm with the converter again or you will use the 50 1.2 and in both cases you do not know if you will see improvement in (follow subject) focusing.


I will try the 85, but think I will go for selling the 85 and buying the RF 50.

This is not the only reason I’m replacing the 1dx2 with this though. 

I just saw the DPR sample gallery shot with the RF 50, and great Scott Marty, it’s the prettiest background I’ve ever seen, it has the pop of a Zeiss and bokeh of the 200 f2.0, absolutely mind blowing at 1.2...!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

So! I contacted TDP as they said I could ask anything about the R, and here’s the grim truth:


High-speed continuous shooting

Max. approx. 8.0 fps

The conditions are attaining the maximum continuous shooting speed are as follows:
Shooting with a fully charged battery in One-Shot AF mode at a 1/1000 sec. or faster shutter speed and maximum aperture (depending on the lens), at room temperature (73°F/23°C), with flicker reduction, Dual Pixel RAW shooting and Digital Lens Optimizer disabled.
In One-Shot AF mode with Image Stabilizer off when using these lenses: EF 300mm f/4L IS USM, EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM.
The continuous shooting speed for high-speed continuous shooting may be lower, depending on conditions such as these: battery level, temperature, flicker reduction, Dual Pixel RAW shooting, shutter speed, aperture, subject conditions, brightness, AF operation, type of lens, use of flash and shooting settings.
The maximum continuous shooting speed may be lower when using a cold battery in cold environments or when the battery level is low, at approx. 6.0 shots/sec.


With Servo AF: Max. approx. 5.0 fps (shooting speed priority) [Silent LV shooting: Mode 1]

With Servo AF, the maximum continuous shooting speed may become slower depending on subject conditions or the lens used. Also, the maximum continuous shooting speed will become slower when setting the [LV silent shooting] to [Disable].

Low-speed continuous shooting (Tracking priority)

Max. approx. 3.0 fps
With Dual Pixel RAW: Max. approx. 2.2 fps

High-speed continuous shooting not possible.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

jd7 said:


> That is my reading of it - there is no specific setting to choose between release priority and focus priority, but high-speed continuous means you get release priority and low-speed continuous means you get focus priority. I could be wrong, but so far I cannot think how else to read pages 144 and 145.


You were right, bummer...


----------



## ethanz (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo, please clarify for me, why do you have problems with the 85? It seems like a great lens.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Viggo, please clarify for me, why do you have problems with the 85? It seems like a great lens.



It is a great lens! I REALLY like it, where it doesn’t cut it at all for me is tracking kids soccer and kids on a swing or other playground activities. Everything struggles with kids faces, but I used to own a 70-200 and it’s infintely better at tracking. I’ve tried shooting the 85 at 2.8 also, but just misses way too much.

For everything slow moving or still it’s very, very good in every way.


----------



## tron (Sep 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I will try the 85, but think I will go for selling the 85 and buying the RF 50.
> 
> This is not the only reason I’m replacing the 1dx2 with this though.
> 
> I just saw the DPR sample gallery shot with the RF 50, and great Scott Marty, it’s the prettiest background I’ve ever seen, it has the pop of a Zeiss and bokeh of the 200 f2.0, absolutely mind blowing at 1.2...!


Maybe but you cannot know how fast the 50 1.2 focuses. In addition you continue to use shorter focal lengths. From 200 to 85 to 50...


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2018)

tron said:


> Maybe but you cannot know how fast the 50 1.2 focuses. In addition you continue to use shorter focal lengths. From 200 to 85 to 50...



Yeah, like I said, there’s more reasons I’m selling the 1dx2. And I change lenses and FL’s quite often. I buy both for FL and for quality. The 85 was as much about IS and f1.4 plus weather sealing as much as it was about 85mm. The 200 was also sold due to my health. I’ve owned lots of UWA also, but I don’t like them so generally I’m not slightly interested in anything shorter than 35mm. And since I’m more about using my light and do portraits with invironment and the 85 isn’t fast enough for soccer, 35 and 50 would be a great combo, and I’ve owned those many times previously also. I change needs and don’t want a lot of lenses I spend money on light.


----------

